# DDR4-Testmethodik: Diskussion/Ideen - gestaltet das Test- und Wertungssystem mit!



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2018)

Hallo Community,

es steht mal wieder eine Änderung des DDR4-Testsystems an. Bei der Gelegenheit bietet es sich immer auch, die Testmethodik zu verbessern. Da ich die Tests nicht zu meinem Privatvergnügen durchführe, sondern sie vor allem euch einen Mehrwert bieten sollen, interessiert mich, welche Wünsche und Ideen ihr habt. Werft dazu am besten mal einen Blick auf die aktuelle Testtabelle (Screenshot aus diesem Online-Test) und überlegt euch: Welche Informationen sind für euch überflüssig, welche Informationen vermisst ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geplante Änderungen:
- Die Latenz-Tests bei DDR4-2133 und DDR4-2400 halte ich für nicht mehr zeitgemäß/relevant, weshalb ich sie streichen möchte. Angenommen, es bleibt weiterhin bei sechs Tuning-Konfigurationen, dann würde ich eher in Richtung
a) DDR4-2666/3000/3333 @ 1,20 Volt und DDR4-3333/3600/3866 @ 1,35 Volt oder
b) DDR4-2666/3000 @ 1,20 Volt, DDR4-3333/3600 @ 1,35 Volt, DDR4-3866/DDR4-4133 @ 1,45 Volt gehen.
- Ich werde zukünftig nicht nur auf korrekt programmierte XMP-Einträge, sondern auch auf den regulären Standard-Maximaltakt im SPD-EEPROM achten. Das spielt bei einigen Systemen eine Rolle, da sich bei manuellen Änderungen des RAM-Takts andere Parameter wie das Turbo-Verhalten bzw. das Power Limit der CPU ändern.
- Ich überlege mir, erstmals ein OC-Mainboard mit lediglich zwei RAM-Slots wie das Asus Maximus X Apex einzusetzen. Solche Platinen bieten handfeste Vorteile bei sehr hohen Taktraten und ich möchte natürlich möglichst viele RAM-Kits bei ihrem Standardtakt testen können, selbst wenn dieser bei DDR4-4500+ liegt. Das ist bisher noch eine Nische, allerdings denke ich auch an Neuerscheinungen in den nächsten 12-24 Monaten. Der offensichtliche Nachteil ist, dass nur zwei Module verwendet werden können. Kits mit vier Modulen müsste ich also als Duo durch den Test jagen. Beim Latenz-Test wäre dann das jeweils schlechtere Ergebnis für die Wertung relevant. Nicht abbilden könnte ich allerdings im Leistungstest, dass ein Kit mit vier Single-Rank-Modulen auf dem Leistungsniveau eines Kits mit zwei Dual-Rank-Modulen liegt. Ideen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. April 2018)

Ahoi,

ich halte den Schritt, die Tests bei wenig Takt (2400/2133 MHz) durch „moderne” Frequenzen zu ersetzen, für sinnvoll. Es ist nie genug Zeit für alles da, also sollte das mit dem größten Leserinteresse analysiert werden. 

Was spricht dagegen, Viererkits auf einem Sockel 2066 und Dual-Kits auf einem 1151 zu testen? Es ist die Wertung, also die direkte Vergleichbarkeit, richtig? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. April 2018)

Ich würde gern die JEDEC-Profile sehen, sprich: Welche Geschwindigkeiten sind im EEPROM hinterlegt. Du weisst wieso …


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, Viererkits auf einem Sockel 2066 und Dual-Kits auf einem 1151 zu testen? Es ist die Wertung, also die direkte Vergleichbarkeit, richtig?


Ja, das ist der Hauptgrund. Mit der Einführung von DDR4-RAM habe ich Benchmarks (Aida64/7-Zip) in das Testverfahren integriert. Die wären bereits aufgrund der CPU-Unterschiede nicht mehr direkt miteinander vergleichbar. Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht, ein OC-freundliches X299-Setup zu verwenden, etwa auf Basis des Asrock X299 OC Formula mit 4 Slots. Das Problem hierbei: Setzt man hier vier Module ein, dann haben diese aufgrund von Quad Channel einen riesigen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber allen Kits mit zwei Modulen, der bei einem Sockel-AM4/1151-System dann aber gar nicht auftritt und dafür sorgen würde, dass ein Dual-Channel-Kit niemals über eine mittelmäßige Wertung hinauskäme. Einen Split des Bewertungssystems würde ich allerdings nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, zumal ja die meisten Dual-Channel-Mainboards durchaus für vier Module geeignet sind, man sich davon lediglich keine deutlich höhere Leistung gegenüber dem Einsatz von zwei Sticks erhoffen darf.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich würde gern die JEDEC-Profile sehen, sprich: Welche Geschwindigkeiten sind im EEPROM hinterlegt. Du weisst wieso …


Ja, in der Testtabelle will ich zukünftig nicht nur über XMP und die garantierten Eckdaten informieren.


----------



## 4B11T (24. April 2018)

Ich verstehe die Spannungen oben nicht, das wäre mir persönlich völlig egal, hat die Spannung einen Performanceeinfluss? Ich würde was das Testfeld angeht eine möglichst große Spreitzung bevorzugen. 2667 3200 3600 4000 würden aktuell reichen. Zwischenstufen mit üblicherweise 2933, 3000, 3333, 3466 usw. kann man dann ganz gut abschätzen. Was ich schon rausgehört habe ist auch wichtig: wie läuft der Ram auf non-oc Chipsets, denn da hilft das beste XMP ja nichts. Das Apex wäre interessant um die max. OC Barkeit des Rams auszuloten, für den Alltagseinsatz fände ich ein normales Board sinnvoller, gern auch "nur" ein Asus Prime oder ähnliches. So erreicht man Ergebnisse die für die breite Masse nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2018)

Dankeschön für deine Beteiligung!





4B11T schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Spannungen oben nicht, das wäre mir persönlich völlig egal, hat die Spannung einen Performanceeinfluss?


Du meinst die Spannungen, die ich für unterschiedliche Taktfrequenzen nutze, oder? Die haben an und für sich natürlich keinen Einfluss auf die Leistung, allerdings auf den erzielbaren Maximaltakt und die Reserven für Timing-Verkürzungen. Wenn ich mich auf 1,20 Volt beschränke, dann dürfte bei fast allen heutigen Kits spätestens bei ~DDR4-3333 Schluss sein, für DDR4-3600(+) benötigen auch gute OC-Kits mehr Spannung. Kits mit hohen garantierten Taktfrequenzen sind typischerweise für 1,35, teilweise bis 1,50 Volt freigegeben, was auch der Spannungsbereich ist, in dem sich nach meiner Einschätzung die meisten Übertakter im Alltag bewegen. In zurückliegenden Tests konnte ich immer wieder aufzeigen, dass manche vermeintlich abgehängte Low-Budget-Kits (DDR4-2133/2400, oft ohne Kühlkörper) leicht auf DDR4-3000(+) zu übertakten sind, wenn man sich nicht auf 1,20 Volt beschränkt.


4B11T schrieb:


> Das Apex wäre interessant um die max. OC Barkeit des Rams auszuloten, für den Alltagseinsatz fände ich ein normales Board sinnvoller, gern auch "nur" ein Asus Prime oder ähnliches. So erreicht man Ergebnisse die für die breite Masse nachvollziehbar sind.


Ja, mit einem Apex (oder vergleichbaren Mainboard) und guten RAM-Controllern kann man sicherlich Taktraten im Bereich DDR4-4000+ erzielen, die mit der Masse der Hauptplatinen nicht oder nur eingeschränkt möglich sind. Allerdings möchte ich bei einem DDR4-RAM-Test natürlich auch nicht aufzeigen, wie man aus einem typischen Spiele-PC mehr Leistung herausholen kann oder wo das Limit mit einem durchschnittlichen Board liegt, sondern die Qualität von Speicher-Kits aufzeigen und diese fair benoten. Das hat die höchste Priorität und dazu muss ich möglichst viele begrenzende Faktoren eliminieren. Wenn ich eine Testplattform mit einem niedrigen Maximaltakt einsetze, beispielsweise in Anlehnung an diesen Artikel mal ein Ryzen-System mit einem Limit bei DDR4-3466, dann habe ich keine Möglichkeit, Kits fair zu benoten, die für höhere Taktfrequenzen freigegeben sind.

(Die Analogie dazu wäre es, die Prozessorleistung mit einer GTX 1060/RX 580 in Full HD bei max. Details zu ermitteln. Das wäre natürlich praxisnäher im Sinne von "näher am durchschnittlichen PCGH-Leser", aber auch praxisferner im Sinne von "ich teste gar nicht das, was ich will", nämlich die Geschwindigkeit der CPU anstelle der Grafikkarte.)

Für sinnvoller halte ich es, das Testsystem so auszulegen, dass auch weit überdurchschnittliche High-End-Kits ausgereizt und fair benotet werden können, zumal das, was heute High-End ist, in 1-2 Jahren vielleicht nur noch Ober- oder gar Mittelklasse ist. Um aufzuzeigen, inwiefern ein solches Produkt überhaupt für den Besitzer eines durchschnittlichen Spiele-PCs interessant ist, würde ich eher auf separate Praxis-Artikel setzen. Dort lässt sich dann zum Beispiel untersuchen, welche Taktraten man etwa mit einer 100-Euro-Platine erzielen kann oder was mir High-End-RAM überhaupt bringt, wenn die Grafikkarte meine Framerate begrenzt.


----------



## Woyzeck (24. April 2018)

Solange Ihr irgendwann mal einen Budgettest macht, der zeigt welche günstigen Riegel mit welcher Soannung welche Frequenz erreicht, bin ich mit jeder Änderung zufrieden: Ich lese RAM-Tests nicht. Das ist ein Bereich meiner Rechner, bei dem ich sehr auf Preisleistung achte und im Wesentlichen kommt es doch auf die Taktfrequenz an?
Die Katenzen rauszulassen finde ich schonmal prima, denn wenn da bei jedem Kit etwas anderes steht, finde ich eine Tabelle irgendwie nicht elegant. Wie soll ich das Vergleichen? Schwieriges Thema, so ein RAM-Vergleich.


----------



## 4B11T (24. April 2018)

Ok, dann also das Apex mit nur 2 DIMM Slots. Die dadurch weiter voneinander entfernt geführten Leiterbahnen zum Sockel verbessern die Signalqualität erheblich. Andererseits laufen auf diesem Board auch die bescheidensten Hynix Chips, die auf einem normalen Board extrem hohe Termination Widerstände bräuchten um halbwegs OC bar zu sein. Man könnte es also auch so sehen: besonders guter Ram sollte sich auch auf "normaler" Hardware gut übertakten lassen, nicht nur auf High-End Hardware. Es ist wirklich ein heikles Thema, als ehemaliger Ram-geplagter Ryzen User kann ich sagen, dass man sowieso niemals alle Einflüsse erfassen kann und 100% vergleichbare Ergebnisse bekommt. Das muss man den Leuten halt irgendwie klar machen.


----------



## tschanga (25. April 2018)

Wünschen würde ich mir für die kommenden tests eine tabelle für intel und amd. Welcher wo am besten läuft. DDR 4 4000 oder so wird schlecht auf ryzen laufen aber bei Intel ohne probleme, hier eine gute zuordnung würde mich freuen um für den anbieter ob amd oder intel das beste zu finden.


----------



## der_yappi (25. April 2018)

Im Hinblick auf Ryzen ==> eine *deutliche *Herausstellung ob Single oder Dual Rank


----------



## bschicht86 (25. April 2018)

Falls nicht zu umständlich: Bezüglich des "Schwitzblechs" einmal prüfen, ob es seinem Namen gerecht wird oder wirklich kühlende Wirkung zeigt. (Höher getaktete RAM-Bausteine profitieren sicher vom Kühlblech als niedrig taktende)


----------



## schpoki (25. April 2018)

Mir fehlt generell ein verhalten des getesteten Speicher in einer AMD Ryzen Umgebung. 
Alle Tests der letzten Jahre laufen auf einer "gutmütigen" Intel Plattform, aber Ryzen ist etwas anspruchsvoller und hier würde ich mir einen neuen Ansatz wünschen. Gerade auch in Blick auf zukünftige Produkte. 
Es gibt kaum einen Speicher der in Intel System nicht nach Spezifikation rund läuft, aber der Anteil an Ryzen Systemen wird immer größer und damit auch das Verlangen nach mehr Informationen wie sich hier der getestete Speicher verhält.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (25. April 2018)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß die Performance-Verluste wären, wenn man ein Speicherkit nicht ganz ausreizt. Oft rüstet man RAM ja noch nach. 
Wenn im PC jetzt meinetwegen 16 GiB DDR4 2400 bereits eingebaut waren und man nun ein zweites Kit 16 GiB DDR4 3000 dazu steckt (vielleicht weil man es gebraucht günstig erworben hat), wieviel Leistung wird dann da verschenkt? Merkt man das überhaupt?

Es wäre auch interessant, wenn ihr identische RAM Kits sowohl auf einer Intel als auch auf einer AMD-Plattform testen könntet. Dann kann man da gute Vergleiche ziehen.


----------



## McZonk (6. Mai 2018)

Ersteinmal: Toll, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt zukünftige Wertungen durch Feedback mitgestalten zu können. 

Meine Gedanken zum Thema:

- DDR4-2133/2400 ist definitiv nicht mehr zeitgemäß: Die Zeit zur Ermittlung ist daher in anderen Bereichen besser investiert. Eine möglichst große Bandbreite erachte ich dabei wie schon 4B11T für wichtig. Bei deiner Auswahl würde ich mich tendenziell eher für Möglichkeit a) entscheiden.

- Was macht der Speicher mit "BIOS-Defaults", bzw. was ist im EEPROM hinterlegt .

- Was die Plattform anbelangt und wo damit verbunden die Reise bei den Speichertaktraten noch hingeht, wisst ihr in der Red wahrscheinlich am besten. Ihr werdet daher schon zum richtigen Werkzeug greifen.  

- Ryzen-Kompatibilität ist sicherlich ein rießen Thema (und wurde hier auch schon mehrfach genannt), weil eben gerade diese Plattform besonders wählerisch auf ICs reagiert. Aber bei allen Wünschen hinsichtlich "das muss auch auf Ryzen getestet werden", möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass hier _Speicherriegel_ bewertet werden. Und die können herzlich wenig dafür, ob eine bestimmte Plattform jetzt besser mit IC A oder B zurecht kommt. Das Prozedere auf zwei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Plattformen abzufeiern, lohnt in meinen Augen nicht, da dies den Testaufwand (nochmal: zur Bewertung von Speicherriegeln und nicht Plattformen und deren Kompatibilität zu anderen Komponenten) gigantisch in die Höhe schraubt.

Summa summarum: Ja, bitte auf einer Plattform testen, die auch in absehbarer Zeit keine Limitierungen einbringt. Gerne ergänzt um regelmäßige zusätzliche Artikel/Specials, die sich insbesondere dem Thema Kompatibilität mit unterschiedlichen Plattformen und/oder Tipps für Plattform XY widmen. Grundlage für letztere kann dabei ja die Marktübersicht darstellen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! Auch wenn ich natürlich nicht alle Vorschläge direkt im Wertungssystem umsetzen kann, ist es allein schon im Hinblick auf Praxisartikel hilfreich zu wissen, was euch beim Thema DDR4-RAM interessiert.


McZonk schrieb:


> DDR4-2133/2400 ist definitiv nicht mehr zeitgemäß: Die Zeit zur Ermittlung ist daher in anderen Bereichen besser investiert. Eine möglichst große Bandbreite erachte ich dabei wie schon 4B11T für wichtig. Bei deiner Auswahl würde ich mich tendenziell eher für Möglichkeit a) entscheiden.


Warum gefällt dir denn die Variante a) besser?
Zur Erinnerung:
a) DDR4-2666/3000/3333 @ 1,20 Volt und DDR4-3333/3600/3866 @ 1,35 Volt
b) DDR4-2666/3000 @ 1,20 Volt, DDR4-3333/3600 @ 1,35 Volt, DDR4-3866/DDR4-4133 @ 1,45 Volt

Hier übrigens mal ein Screenshot der überarbeiteten (noch nicht zwangsläufig finalen) Testtabelle mit Variante b):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die eingetragenen Werte sind zum Teil frei erfunden, es geht primär um den Aufbau und die prinzipiell enthaltenen Informationen.

Obwohl
- eine Zeile für einen Spiele-Benchmark,
- die Informationen zu SPD-EEPROM-Einträgen und dem physischen Aufbau hinzugekommen sind und
- die Variante b) gegenüber Variante a) eine Zeile zusätzlich beansprucht, konnte ich die Höhe der Tabelle gegenüber der vorherigen um eine Zeile reduzieren ohne dass irgendeine bisher enthaltene Angabe wegfällt. So lassen sich im Notfall auf einer Heftseite eher zwei Tabellen übereinander platzieren, zumindest ist für die zuletzt oft sehr kleinen Bilder wieder etwas mehr Platz.

Ich habe außerdem versucht, die Einträge thematisch besser zu bündeln. Bisher befand sich ja beispielsweise (aus Platzgründen) die Angabe zum Vorhandensein eines Thermalsensors in der gleichen Zeile wie der Chiptyp. Jetzt habe ich die Information zur gemessenen Temperatur gepackt. Die Anzahl der Ranks ist nun außerdem ausgeschrieben, da ich anhand einiger Kommentare die Vermutung habe, dass die Information bisher nicht jedem Interessierten aufgefallen ist.


----------



## McZonk (12. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Warum gefällt dir denn die Variante a) besser?


Mir persönlich liegt es mehr für eine für eine Spannungsstufe (d.h. vergleichbaren Rahmenbedingungen) drei "Messpunkte" zu haben, als derer nur zwei. Zudem wäre für mich der Erkenntnisgewinn hinsichtlich DDR4-3.866 bei 1,35 Volt (insofern denn überhaupt lauffähig, aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Riegel perspektivisch noch besser werden) größer, als eine Einschätzung bei 1,45 Volt. Inwieweit natürlich perspektivisch wieder höhere Ram-Spannungen interessant werden und daher eine Ausrichtung in Richtung 1,45 Volt Sinn macht, steht dabei auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## harry97 (25. Februar 2019)

Wurde das kit schon auf einem x299 System getestet ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Februar 2019)

Welches Kit?
Aktuell testen wir alle RAM-Kits mit einem i7-8700K und - abhängig davon, ob das Kit zwei oder vier Module umfasst - einem Asus Maximus X Apex oder Maximus X Hero.


----------

